# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ???

## pinkfloyd

Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ.. διάβασα αρκετά θέματα. Βασανίζομαι και γω από αυτήν την ασθένεια.. αν και για μένα αυτό είναι κατάρα. Πριν 4 χρόνια γυρνούσα από τη σχολή στο σπίτι μου και καθώς περίμενα στο μετρό άρχισε κάτι πολύ περίεργο να συμβαίνει.. ήταν η πρώτη κρίση πανικού.. Από τότε αρχίσαν όλα. Έχω πάει σε ψυχίατρους, έχω πάρει φάρμακα και με βοηθάνε για κάποιο καιρό. Όταν νιώθω εντελώς καλά και τελιώνω τη θεραπεία μετά από λίγο καιρό ξανά υποτροπή και ξανά και ξανά...
Άρχισα πάλι θεραπεία εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες.. νιώθω πολύ χάλια δε με γεμίζει τίποτα και το χειρότερο ειναι πως έχω πιστέψει πως δε θα γίνω ποτέ καλά.. Δε θεραπέυεται αυτό το πράγμα.. με έχει γονατίσει και βαρέθηκα να περιμένω τα χημικά για νιώσω καλύτερα...
Είμαι απελπισμένος και πραγματικά δε βλέπω φως πουθενά...
Δε σας λέω κάτι καινούριο όμως δε μπορω να πιστέψω πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ξεπέρασαν εντελώς την κατάθλιψη... για μένα είναι απίθανο!!!!
Να στε πάντα καλά

Pink Floyd

----------


## crazy_diamond

Γεια σου pinkfloyd και καλωσήρθες!

Δεν είμαι σε θέση, είναι η αλήθεια, να δώσω απάντηση στο ερώτημα που έθεσες τόσο ξεκάθαρα. 
Νιώθεις, όπως γράφεις, απελπισμένος και μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό, όμως η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι μια ''κατάρα''. 

Θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό το ότι ξεκίνησες και πάλι θεραπεία πριν 2 εβδομάδες και στη φάση αυτή χρειάζεσαι υποστήριξη και ενθάρρυνση στην προσπάθειά σου. Έχεις ξαναμπεί στη διαδικασία αυτή και όπως διευκρινίζεις τελειώνοντας κάποια παλαιότερη θεραπεία ένιωθες εντελώς καλά. 
Ίσως να βοηθούσε αν, ολοκληρώνοντας μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή που θα σε έκανε τελικά να νιώσεις καλά, ωστόσο, συνέχιζες και μετά με μια θεραπεία που θα είχε περισσότερο συμβουλευτικό χαρακτήρα.

Πήρες την απόφαση να αντιμετωπίσεις για άλλη μια φορά την κατάθλιψη και είναι εξίσου σημαντικό να πιστέψεις πως η προσπάθειά σου, σε συνάρτηση με τη θεραπεία, δεν είναι απίθανο να έχει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα.

Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη, κουράγιο και να είσαι και εσύ καλά.


(υγ: Αγαπώ ιδιαίτερα τη μουσική των Pink Floyd και από αγαπημένο τους κομμάτι είναι και το νικ μου..)

----------


## keep_walking

Ποιος ξερει...

Το μυαλο μπορει να του λειπουν καποιες ουσιες οπως η σεροτονινη και αυτο δημιουργει αρνητικες σκεψεις.
Απο την αλλη ομως ισως οι ιδιες οι σκεψεις ειναι αυτες που προκαλουν την ελλειψη σεροτονινης δηλαδη ο τροπος που σκεφτομαστε.

Ή μπορει να ισχυουν και τα δυο.

Ειναι τοσο απλο θεωρητικα και συναμα παρα πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξουμε τροπο σκεψης.

Θα ελεγα λοιπον οτι υπαρχει θεραπεια για την καταθλιψη. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι λιγοι που την ξεπερασαν. Κουραγιο...

----------


## Lou!

> Ποιος ξερει...
> 
> Το μυαλο μπορει να του λειπουν καποιες ουσιες οπως η σεροτονινη και αυτο δημιουργει αρνητικες σκεψεις.
> Απο την αλλη ομως ισως οι ιδιες οι σκεψεις ειναι αυτες που προκαλουν την ελλειψη σεροτονινης δηλαδη ο τροπος που σκεφτομαστε.
> 
> Ή μπορει να ισχυουν και τα δυο.
> 
> Ειναι τοσο απλο θεωρητικα και συναμα παρα πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξουμε τροπο σκεψης.
> 
> Θα ελεγα λοιπον οτι υπαρχει θεραπεια για την καταθλιψη. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι λιγοι που την ξεπερασαν. Κουραγιο...


τι απιστευτο ποστ κηπ!

απλο, λιτο κ to the point! σε 4 γραμμες τα ειπες ολα!  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

ειναι περιεργο πραγμα η καταθλιψη... ισωσ το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε(περα φυσικα τησ θεραπειασ και την ψυχοθεραπειασ)ειναι να παρουμε το μηνημα που μασ στελνει το σωμα μασ''κατι δεν παει καλα στην ζωη μασ'' ...και να κανουμε αλαγεσ... οι οποιεσ ισωσ φερουν και αλαγεσ διαθεσησ.. και γιατρεια..

προσωπικα πιστευω πωσ η αγαπη (το να μασ αποδεχτουν οπωσ ημαστε και να μασ αγαπανε.. ) μαζι με προσωπικο ψαξιμο... με λυση υπαρξιακων ζητηματων .. ειναι ενα τεραστιο μεροσ την θεραπειασ μασ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Η κατάθλιψη. Δεν τη θεωρώ αξεπέραστη. Θεωρώ τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο ένα όργανο επιδέξιο και ευπροσάρμοστο, με απίστευτες δυνατότητες που δεν έχει ο άνθρωπος ακόμη εξερευνήσει. Ένα μήνυμα δίνεται, πως ζορίζεται και θέλει επαναπρογραμματισμό για να συνεχίσει να κάνει τη δουλειά του απρόσκοπτα. Σε προειδοποιεί, σε μαθαίνει πώς θέλει να μην καεί για να μπορείς να τον έχεις και να σε έχει μια χαρούλα. Πως με το αδιάκοπο στρες στον οποίο τον υποβάλλεις κουράζεται και έχει βρει ένα κουμπάκι ασφαλείας, ένα επίπεδο που πάνω απ' αυτό δε θα σε αφήσει να τον οδηγήσεις, γιατί θέλει να αυτοπροστατευτεί και να προστατέψει τον φορέα του, εσένα. Σου λέει τι είναι επώδυνο, για να μην το επαναλαμβάνεις. Αυτό με δίδαξε η δική μου περιπέτεια με την κατάθλιψη. Ότι με βασάνιζα και δε γινόταν να συνεχίσω άλλο έτσι. "Μαλακισμένη αγαπημένη Ρέιν", μου είπε μια μέρα των ημερών, "εσύ βασανίζεσαι αλλά εγώ σ' αγαπάω και θέλω να μην πεθάνεις. Ξύπνα ρεεεε"
λολ
Το συζητήσαμε που λες και αποφάσισα να του δώσω την ευκαιρία να με διδάξει πώς να το πάω αλλιώς. Ακόμη το παλεύει, χαχαα

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  etsi einai

----------


## RainAndWind

Αντζικουλίνος.;
καλημέρα βρε. :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

Καλημερα Ρεινακι μου... αμαν αυτεσ ο απεργιεσ... θελω να παω στον οαεδ .. να παρω λεφτακια.. και δεν μπορω.....ουφ...τα ταχυδρομεια δουλευουν σημερα ?

----------


## pinkfloyd

Crazy Diamond Τι κομματάρα!!! Οι Pink Floyd είναι το καλύτερο συγκρότημα όλων των εποχών!! Όσο αναφορά την κατάθλιψη το μόνο που θέλω είναι τη ζωή μου πίσω.. τα όνειρα και τις φιλοδοξίες μου.. το θέμα είναι πως δε θέλω να παίρνω χημίες...

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Crazy Diamond Τι κομματάρα!!! Οι Pink Floyd είναι το καλύτερο συγκρότημα όλων των εποχών!! Όσο αναφορά την κατάθλιψη το μόνο που θέλω είναι τη ζωή μου πίσω.. τα όνειρα και τις φιλοδοξίες μου.. το θέμα είναι πως δε θέλω να παίρνω χημίες...


Αν δεν θες να παρεις χημειες τοτε ξεκινα αεροβια γυμναστικη μερα παρα μερα.Αν θες να δεις τα ευεργιτικα αποτελεσματα της γυμναστικης στην καταθλιψη google it

----------


## rock

Το εχω σκεφτει παρα πολλες φορες το θεμα.. Εχω αρχισει να καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι κυριως αν ξερεις το λογο ο οποιος σου προκαλει την καταθλιψη υπαρχουν πολλες πιθανοτητες να την ξεπερασεις.. Αν ομως γενικα καποιος το παθαινει διχως σαφη αιτια και εχει ας πουμε πολλα παρακλαδια ολο αυτο που αισθανεται, νομιζω ειναι κατι που κανει κυκλους.. Καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες οτι παιρνεις χαπια και περναει και μετα απο λιγο που τα σταματας αρχιζουν παλι τα ιδια.. Πιστευω θελει αρκετες αλλαγες στη ζωη καποιου για να υπαρχει ουσιαστικο αποτελεσμα.. Θα πρεπει να σ'αρεσει η ζωη σου πρωτα απ'ολα, να πατας στα ποδια σου διχως ανασφαλειες.. Δυσκολο πραγμα.. Ή τουλαχιστον εγω το εχω στο μυαλο μου σαν κατι δυσκολο.. Τα χαπια μπορει να σε βαλουν στο δρομο, εσυ ομως πρεπει να διαμορφωσεις αυτο το μονοπατι.. Ψαξε να βρεις τον πιθανο λογο που επαθες καταθλιψη, τα χαπια σε κανουν να εισαι καλυτερα αλλα αν δε βρεις το λογο και δεν τον αντιμετωπισεις ειναι σαν να γυριζεις στην αρχη ξανα και ξανα.. Σου ευχομαι πραγματικα να το ξεπερασεις..

----------


## Margaritta

Είμαστε ότι σκεφτόμαστε. Οι σκέψεις ενεργοποιούν το συναίσθημα. Οι σκέψεις είναι απλώς δημιουργήματα του μυαλού και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι σενάρια.
Δεν θα πρέπει να έχουμε το μυαλό σε καμία υπόληψη πιστεύω, παρά μόνο ως ένα σπουδαίο κατά τα άλλα εργαλείο. Το μυαλό είναι σαν την *****: θα πάει με όποιον της δώσει περισσότερα.
Αυτοί που δίνουμε "περισσότερα" και το δωροδοκούμε δεν είμαστε παρά εμείς οι ίδιοι. Αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε δεν είναι παρά αυτά που "επιβάλλουμε" στο μυαλό μας να 
σκεφτεί. Άλλοτε παίζοντας τα παιχνίδια αυτολύπησης απέναντι στον ίδιο τον εαυτό μας, άλλοτε νομίζοντας πως αυτό που σκεφτόμαστε έχει βάση, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα
δεν είναι παρά ένα σενάριο που εκείνη τη στιγμή μας βολεύει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Καθώς όμως σκεφτόμαστε μια μπαρούφα ουσιαστικά, το συναίσθημα που ενεργοποιείται είναι ανάλογο.
Δηλαδή λύπη, στεναχώρια, προβληματισμός. Ας σκεφτούμε τι συμβαίνει, όταν αυτό γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και σκέψης. Τελικά ζούμε σε ένα θεατρικό έργο μέσα, το οποίο συχνά είναι ψεύτικο. 
Mε μια σοβαρή διαφορά. Η κατάσταση είναι μεν απλά στο μυαλό μας, το συναίσθημα όμως που προκύπτει από την σκέψη, είναι το ίδιο σαν να επρόκειτο για ανταπόκριση σε αληθινές καταστάσεις και γεγονότα. 
Κι αυτό βαραίνει την ψυχή, την κουράζει...την κουράζει πολύ...Τόσο απλό. Και συνάμα τόσο δύσκολο. Η μεγάλη μαγκιά, είναι να ξυπνήσουμε ένα πρωί να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη, και να απευθυνθούμε ουσιαστικά στο μυαλό μας: 
άκου να σου πω, εδώ κουμάντο κάνω εγώ. Κι όχι εσύ.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους.

----------


## tita1977

> Είμαστε ότι σκεφτόμαστε. Οι σκέψεις ενεργοποιούν το συναίσθημα. Οι σκέψεις είναι απλώς δημιουργήματα του μυαλού και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι σενάρια.
> Δεν θα πρέπει να έχουμε το μυαλό σε καμία υπόληψη πιστεύω, παρά μόνο ως ένα σπουδαίο κατά τα άλλα εργαλείο. Το μυαλό είναι σαν την *****: θα πάει με όποιον της δώσει περισσότερα.
> Αυτοί που δίνουμε "περισσότερα" και το δωροδοκούμε δεν είμαστε παρά εμείς οι ίδιοι. Αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε δεν είναι παρά αυτά που "επιβάλλουμε" στο μυαλό μας να 
> σκεφτεί. Άλλοτε παίζοντας τα παιχνίδια αυτολύπησης απέναντι στον ίδιο τον εαυτό μας, άλλοτε νομίζοντας πως αυτό που σκεφτόμαστε έχει βάση, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα
> δεν είναι παρά ένα σενάριο που εκείνη τη στιγμή μας βολεύει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Καθώς όμως σκεφτόμαστε μια μπαρούφα ουσιαστικά, το συναίσθημα που ενεργοποιείται είναι ανάλογο.
> Δηλαδή λύπη, στεναχώρια, προβληματισμός. *Ας σκεφτούμε τι συμβαίνει, όταν αυτό γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και σκέψης. Τελικά ζούμε σε ένα θεατρικό έργο μέσα, το οποίο συχνά είναι ψεύτικο.* Με μια σοβαρή διαφορά. Η κατάσταση είναι απλά στο μυαλό μας, το συναίσθημα όμως που προκύπτει από την σκέψη, είναι το ίδιο σαν να επρόκειτο για ανταπόκριση σε αληθινές καταστάσεις και γεγονότα. 
> Κι αυτό βαραίνει την ψυχή, την κουράζει.....Τόσο απλό. Και συνάμα τόσο δύσκολο. Η μεγάλη μαγκιά, είναι να ξυπνήσουμε ένα πρωί να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη, και να απευθυνθούμε ουσιαστικά στο μυαλό μας: 
> άκου να σου πω, εδώ κουμάντο κάνω εγώ. Κι όχι εσύ.
> 
> Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που γράφεις. Στη δική μου περίπτωση αυτό που θεωρώ ότι πυροδοτεί αυτό το λανθασμένο τρόπο σκέψης μου είναι ο φόβος. Έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αν σκεφτώ θετικά και πράξω ανάλογα κάτι θα γίνει που θα με τιμωρήσει σαν Θεία Δίκη για αυτή μου τη "ματαιοδοξία". Ίσως γιατί κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μου που είχα αποφασίσει να κάνω πολλες και θετικές αλλαγές ένα πρόβλημα υγείας ήρθε και μου τα ανέτρεψε όλα. Επίσης, η κατάθλιψη που πέρασα σε έντονο βαθμό κάποια στιγμή μου έχει αφήσει τραύματα και έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να μπερδεύω την απλή στεναχώρια, το άγχος, το θυμό και γενικά όλα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα με αυτήν. Στην ουσία φοβάμαι όλα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που νιώθω με αποτέλεσμα να τα μεγεθύνω και να προσπαθώ συνέχεια να τα αποβάλλω. Αυτό στη συνέχεια μου προκαλεί καταθλιπτική συμπεριφορά με συνέπεια να βρίσκομαι σε ένα συνεχή φαύλο κύκλο.

----------


## alexandros3

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε περιόδους, μεγάλες μάλιστα, που ικανοποιούνται οι εξής τρεις στόχοι δεν υπάρχει κατάθλιψη (χωρίς σειρά προτεραιότητας): 1) Σχέση που να σε γεμίζει. 2) Δουλειά που να σε γεμίζει 3) Βάση. Με το βάση εννοώ σπίτι στο οποίο να νοιώθεις ωραία. Όταν ένα από τα τρία λείπει, ή δύο λείπουν ή και τα τρία λείπουν(το απόλυτο evil!!!) τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα. 
Όταν όμως και τα τρία αυτά πράγματα συνδυάζονται τα σύνεφα δυαλύονται. Όχι ότι όλα είναι ρόδινα, αλλά είναι καθαρός ο ουρανός, δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω.

----------


## arktos

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ??? 


όχι.

----------


## soft

> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ??? 
> 
> 
> όχι.


NΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!! ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ 
Μην πιστεψεις ουτε μια στιγμη οτι δεν υπαρχει ΑΡΚΤΟΣ
Ειναι μια προστασια καλη μου ,ο εαυτος μας ο ιδιος μας λεει οτι αρκετα ειχες,time out τωρα
Ισως δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ φωταγωγημένο αλλα εμεις θα το φωτισουμε 
Αρκτος .....Κανε ομορφες σκεψεις ,μετα τις μαυρες οσο μπορεις ςΞερεις καμια φορα σκεφτομαι το πως μεγαλωσα ,το τι περασα ,και τι ξεπερασα οταν πεφτω ετσι ξερεις τι λεω μεσα μου??
Αυτες τις ωρες τις μαυρες Αντε ρε σοφτ θα περασει και αυτο ,οπως ολα τα προηγουμενα ,και κει αισθανομαι δυνατη και με ελπιδα για συνεχεια καρδια μου Αυτο που προσπαθω να πω και το παλευω τοση ωρα αρκτος ,ειναι με ολα οσα εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα για σενα ,απο σενα παιρνω δυναμη παντα 
Δες τι εχεις κρυψει φυλαξει παλι στην ψυχουλα σου ,και με μια βοηθεια θα δεις οτι θα ξαναβρεις εσενα

----------


## arktos

σοφτ, σου έχω απαντήσει στο θέμα που άνοιξα.

----------


## pinkfloyd

Διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον όλα αυτά που γράψατε μέχρι στιγμής στο ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ..
είναι δύσκολο να απαντήσεις.. κάθε άνθρωπος περνάει διαφορετικά μέσα από τα σκοτεινά δρομάκια της κατάθλιψης.. 
όμως όλοι μας έχουμε τον ίδιο σκοπό.. να πέρασουμε και να βγούμε στο φως..
Απλά άνοιξα αυτό το θέμα διότι έχω απογοητευτεί και θέλω τον εαυτό μου πίσω.. 
Δεν θέλω να είμαι αχάριστος με τη ζωή.. μου έχει χαρίσει απίθανες στιγμές
και με αυτές θα μείνω μέχρι να ξαναέρθουν καλύτερες μέρες..

ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!

----------

